# what candy do you filch out of the kids' bags?



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

After checking through the kids' candy, I reminded them of the required tax they must pay: as payment for me escorting them trick or treating, they must pay a portion of their candy to me...LOL.

What are your favorite candies to snitch out of their bags?? I let DD keep her Heath bar (my fav) but did snag some Snickers, Nestle Crunch bars and M & Ms. No Sugar Babies! 

We are now fighting over who deserves the last cupcake...I think we will draw lots.


d5


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The sad thing is the wife hides the candy from all of us.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have heard of some parents doing the the "Halloween Witch" thing, where the kids leave out their candy at night, and the witch comes and takes it all & swaps it for a small toy. 
My kids don't really eat candy during the year, and I am sure that within 3 days, their candy will be forgotten. Until then, as long as they brush their teeth and let The Parental Units oversee how much they eat at a sitting, I don't give a rip.

Why does your wife hide the candy? Dude, ya gotta get at least a pack of M & M's....

d5


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Oh no we get just in rations otherwise it would all be gone by now. Not so bad as the witch thing just makes it last longer.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We don't have kids, so we get to filch ALL of the leftovers!

Life is good:jol:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

we didn't have any left overs. however when we made the (100)bags we put three candys in each bag and had some left overs then. That was mostly caramel toffies. We bought a bag of mixed reeses(all the differet types of peanut butter candy they make)earlier in the month. Those are awesome!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I totally scored a REESE'S peanut butter stick (like a kit-kat?) from lizzie's treat bag.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Having never been a huge fan of chocolate, with the exception of $100,000 Bars, and since I rarely see Sugar Babies or Sugar Daddies in their bags, I usually end up pilfering their Laffy Taffy's. Especially the strawberry and banana ones. Softer than Starbursts and just as mouthwatering. Plus, you get pretty dreadful jokes on the wrappers...


What has 4 legs and says BOO?



A cow with a cold.



Nyuk.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Killinger said:


> What has 4 legs and says BOO?
> 
> A cow with a cold.
> 
> Nyuk.


OW OW OW!


----------



## InfernoFudd (Aug 26, 2008)

The nerds-warts thingys. Yummy!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, since the kid is only 9 1/2 months old, my wife and I get to pilfer it all!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Shock tarts...and any other sour candy I can find. Yummy.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Last night, I ate all the Twizzlers. Mean, I know... couldn't help myself. mmmm.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*candy*

I love them all, but i do seem to always find myself grabbing snickers,miky ways, or baby ruths the most.


----------

